# making port in single user mode



## jotawski (May 10, 2012)

Hi,

I wonder if making a package from a port in single user mode will get the same package as in multi-user mode.   My notebook always crashes because the temperature exceeds the safety limit when compiling such ports as openjdk6, libreoffice, gcc.  I want to have as minimal processes running as possible during compiling in order to avoid high temperature.

*M*y machine is
	
	



```
[mni] ~% uname -a
FreeBSD mni.jes.in.th 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #12: Fri May  4 21:58:45 ICT 2012     
[email]root@mni.jes.in.th[/email]:/kaitag/obj/usr/src/sys/JOTAWSKI  amd64

[mni] ~% sysctl hw.acpi.thermal
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 57.5C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 102.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: -1
```
 at this moment of posting.

Many thanks in advance for any hints and helps.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2012)

jotawski said:
			
		

> I wonder if one making package from port in single user mode will get the same package as in multi-user mode.


Yes, it should. There's no reason why they would be different. The only difference between single and multiuser mode is what else is running on the machine.


----------



## Uniballer (May 10, 2012)

I assume that you will have to fetch all the distribution files in advance because networking won't be running...


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2012)

Drop to single user mode from multi user mode. Network will work.

If booted to single user mode you can start /etc/rc.d/netif and /etc/rc.d/routing.


----------



## jotawski (May 10, 2012)

Many thanks for your times, both.
_/\_


----------



## jotawski (May 10, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Drop to single user mode from multi user mode. Network will work.
> 
> If booted to single user mode you can start /etc/rc.d/netif and /etc/rc.d/routing.



*T*his is really useful since drop*p*ing into single user from multi-user mode will have ten (10) degrees higher than entering into single user mode directly.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2012)

Keep in mind when booting straight to single user mode, only the root file system will be mounted, read-only.

For a 'regular' UFS system this should do the trick:

```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
swapon -a
```

After that you can start the network or just configure the interface by hand. You can also start a more convenient shell like tcsh(1).


----------



## jotawski (May 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Keep in mind when booting straight to single user mode, only the root file system will be mounted, read-only.
> 
> For a 'regular' UFS system this should do the trick:
> 
> ...



Many thanks indeed SirDice.  I normally do this when directly dropping into single user mode, assuming that all file systems are marked as clean,

```
# adjkerntz -i
# swapon -a
# mount -a
```

I also put such neccessary environment variables like MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX in /root/.profile in addition to in /etc/make.conf


----------



## vsoto (May 12, 2012)

Have you tried cleaning the fans, cleaning the heat dissipation grills and reapplying thermal paste to the CPU/heat-sink contact?


----------



## jotawski (May 13, 2012)

vsoto said:
			
		

> Have you tried cleaning the fans, cleaning the heat dissipation grills and reapplying thermal paste to the CPU/heat-sink contact?



I have not tried that since that will open the case of my fragile notebook.  Many thanks indeed for your hints about this and for your times.


----------



## vsoto (May 14, 2012)

jotawski said:
			
		

> I have not tried that since that will open the case of my fragile notebook.  Many thanks indeed for your hints about this and for your times.



If your machine is overheating, cleaning the fans and heat dissipation grills should be the first step, everything else is just a band-aid if the reason the processor overheats is that heat is not being properly dissipated. Most laptops/notebooks make the fans and grills accessible with minimal disassembly. It is routine maintenance after all.


----------



## jotawski (May 15, 2012)

vsoto said:
			
		

> If your machine is overheating, cleaning the fans and heat dissipation grills should be the first step, everything else is just a band-aid if the reason the processor overheats is that heat is not being properly dissipated. Most laptops/notebooks make the fans and grills accessible with minimal disassembly. It is routine maintenance after all.



I see, and I take your suggestions.  I will bring it to the nearest shop.
All suggestions are appreciated, _/\_


----------

